# My painter painted over wallpaper glue



## eddie2626 (May 7, 2011)

I recently had a hallway and bathroom painted. the painter didnt remove all the glue when he took down the old wallpaper and painted over it. It looks terrible. How can I fix it.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

eddie2626 said:


> I recently had a hallway and bathroom painted. the painter didnt remove all the glue when he took down the old wallpaper and painted over it. It looks terrible. How can I fix it.


Call the guy and make him come back & do it right.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Gonna be a pain to fix. Gonna have to sand it all down, prime with a bonding primer and redo. Or, skim coat the walls with joint compound to get them smooth again and repaint. Your painter is gonna be pissed. Good luck calming him down.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Get a professional painter.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

eddie2626 said:


> I recently had a hallway and bathroom painted. the painter didnt remove all the glue when he took down the old wallpaper and painted over it. It looks terrible. How can I fix it.


NOT glue, it is adhesive or better yet, paste:yes:

I would get the person back to fix it. If this is not possible, as mentioned, hire a professional, not somebody off the street or you're relative.:whistling2:


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

In defense of the "painter", this has happened to me. I once did a church that had many hallways with wallpaper......anyway, the church had volunteers remove the paper and glue and any residue. I looked it over & it appeared to be smooth as a baby's butt. Dummy me skipped the primer step and painted with a matte finish that flashed every area of glue residue that was missed........a complete disaster. Lesson learned.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

NOT glue, it is adhesive or better yet, paste.

I will repeate this as many times as necessary.

It is not a hard concept to understand.

IT IS NOT Glue !


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

chrisn said:


> NOT glue, it is adhesive or better yet, paste.
> 
> I will repeate this as many times as necessary.
> 
> ...


So... How many different kinds of wallpaper glue are there?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Chris, you remember this is a DIY site so not everybody is up to speed on the differences between residue, paste, adhesive, and glue. Many of us use the term glue as an all-encompassing term for what's left on the wall. Apologies for not knowing this. Your superiority is duly noted. P.S. Just yankin your chain a bit!


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

chrisn said:


> NOT glue, it is adhesive or better yet, paste.
> 
> I will repeate this as many times as necessary.
> 
> ...


For our neurotic friend Chris, who happens to be wrong, wrong, wrong



> Wheatpaste (also known as potato paste, flour paste, rice paste, Marxist glue, or simply paste) is a liquid adhesive made from vegetable starch and water. It has been used since ancient times for various arts and crafts such as book binding, decoupage, collage, and papier-mâché. It is also made for the purpose of adhering paper posters to walls and other surfaces (often in graffiti). Closely resembling wallpaper paste, it is often made by mixing roughly equal portions of flour and water and heating it until it thickens, or by smearing cooked rice into a paste. A similar flour and water formula is taught in elementary school minus the low heat simmer as an easy substitute for ready-made adhesive.





> An adhesive, or glue, is a mixture in a liquid or semi-liquid state that adheres or bonds items together. Adhesives may come from either natural or synthetic sources. The types of materials that can be bonded are vast but they are especially useful for bonding thin materials. Adhesives cure (harden) by either evaporating a solvent or by chemical reactions that occur between two or more constituents.


Hence, paste is an adhesive. An adhesive is a glue, thereby paste is a glue :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Anti-wingnut said:


> Hence, paste is an adhesive. An adhesive is a glue, thereby paste is a glue :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


Syllogism, huh. Aristotle would be proud. However, it would be "therefore", not "thereby".


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

jsheridan said:


> Syllogism, huh. Aristotle would be proud. However, it would be "therefore", not "thereby".


Danged vocabulary and grammar police!


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Glue *a. *A strong liquid adhesive obtained by boiling collagenous animal parts such as bones, hides, and hooves into hard gelatin and then adding water.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

.............so now we have a definition of glue. Thank you.

Now back to the OP question.

Sanding, skimming and elbow grease to get a smooth surface.
Not easy once paint has been applied but it can be done.

Shame on the painter............


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Would like to get the painter's point of view on this...........he DID mess up.....but did the HO say something like, "I'm not paying for wall repairs, just paint over it." Again, communication is critical.


----------

